# What is moderation and frequency - Chocolates and Desserts



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

The hardest part being Type 2 diabetes, is knowing if we can still have chocolates, baked goods and Desserts. I am also a home baker and miss It. I heard the word moderation a lot but don't know how often I can eat chocolate and baked goods. Obviously won't go overboard and not everyday, but will be good to know what is the safe zone. Docs have been so far unable to give clarity.


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

With chocolate many of the members including me satisfy our cravings with dark chocolate as it has a higher cocoa percentage and less sugar, I generally have 2 squares of Lindt 90% at 2.4g carbs or a 25g bar of moser roth 85% from aldi at 4.6g carbs per bar, as for dessert I don't really do that but eclairs are quite low carb and the cream will slow down any spikes, always best to have that kind of thing after a meal too rather than just on it's own x


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> With chocolate many of the members including me satisfy our cravings with dark chocolate as it has a higher cocoa percentage and less sugar, I generally have 2 squares of Lindt 90% at 2.4g carbs or a 25g bar of moser roth 85% from aldi at 4.6g carbs per bar, as for dessert I don't really do that but eclairs are quite low carb and the cream will slow down any spikes, always best to have that kind of thing after a meal too rather than just on it's own x


Thank you. Is it every day we can have a choc or every two weeks or so? Not that I crave it all the time. I understand carbs play a role in our diet regardless of whether it is sweet or savoury


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

That really is up to you and what effects whatever you have has on your levels, that is of course if you are testing, I have some form of something sweet everyday whether it be a nature valley protein bar or a few squares of chocolate, but as I'm type 1 its different as I adjust my insulin for it x


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> That really is up to you and what effects whatever you have has on your levels, that is of course if you are testing, I have some form of something sweet everyday whether it be a nature valley protein bar or a few squares of chocolate, but as I'm type 1 its different as I adjust my insulin for it x


Thank u Kaylz for your advice


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

Nadira Emjay said:


> Thank u Kaylz for your advice


No problem also if you're watching carb intake and like home baking you could do a google search for low carb recipes there are loads of recipes for cakes, biscuits etc varying from using almond flour (ground almonds) to coconut flour x


----------



## Ditto (May 11, 2017)

The only thing about having sweet stuff is it makes you want more sweet stuff. Like me with the cottage cheese or beetroot. I want the whole carton or the whole jar and more of later. I'm not bothered about chocolate or baked goods, but I do miss trifle a bit so I buy them for other people. Dunno what that's all about!  I've just bought my Mum and brother a Tesco family sized...I could eat the whole lot in one go!


----------



## Martin Canty (May 11, 2017)

I'm not really into sweet stuff but when called for I replace regular flour with alternate "flours" such as almond or coconut or other such products.... Takes a bit of experimentation to get it right though but worth it to get the reduction in carbs.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

Ditto said:


> The only thing about having sweet stuff is it makes you want more sweet stuff. Like me with the cottage cheese or beetroot. I want the whole carton or the whole jar and more of later. I'm not bothered about chocolate or baked goods, but I do miss trifle a bit so I buy them for other people. Dunno what that's all about!  I've just bought my Mum and brother a Tesco family sized...I could eat the whole lot in one go!


I haven't any sweet stuff since my diagnosis and sometimes do miss it. I guess if I see a dietician perhaps might get more clarity


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> I'm not really into sweet stuff but when called for I replace regular flour with alternate "flours" such as almond or coconut or other such products.... Takes a bit of experimentation to get it right though but worth it to get the reduction in carbs.


Thanks Martin. Guess the trick for me is too make it less complicated than it actually is.


----------



## trophywench (May 11, 2017)

Nadira - your BG is the only thing that can tell you if somethings OK to eat whenever you want it, or can only be eaten once in a blue moon - it is not possible for anyone to know in advance, how any edible thing, will affect anyone's BG.

So - each person needs to test their BG before and after each different carb-containing food they eat and see what effect it has on them.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 11, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Nadira - your BG is the only thing that can tell you if somethings OK to eat whenever you want it, or can only be eaten once in a blue moon - it is not possible for anyone to know in advance, how any edible thing, will affect anyone's BG.
> 
> So - each person needs to test their BG before and after each different carb-containing food they eat and see what effect it has on them.


Thank you


----------



## Dollypolly (May 12, 2017)

I only have again if it doesn't spike me then first time. 
Eclairs at 10-12g of carbs are fine fresh cream only though lol!!! 
Homemade low carb cheesecake 12g carbs have made two kinds now thanks to a member here 
Dark chocolate 2.8g carbs can have 4 squares which is usually enough for me. 

So you'll have to test to see what you can actually have. 
I miss my tunnock teacakes though and I can't have them as they spike me


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 12, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> I only have again if it doesn't spike me then first time.
> Eclairs at 10-12g of carbs are fine fresh cream only though lol!!!
> Homemade low carb cheesecake 12g carbs have made two kinds now thanks to a member here
> Dark chocolate 2.8g carbs can have 4 squares which is usually enough for me.
> ...


Thank you Dollypolly. The more I speak to you reassuring folks, the more understanding I get. Perhaps if I didn't have these 3 new lifelong companions  (diabetes, high BP and cholesterol) I would have made things worse for myself in the future and carried on indulging in foods. I have lost 10kg, having less gastric and reflux problems and fit better into my clothes! I guess what happens, happens for the best. It's just a case of being sensible and be happy that I am alive!


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 12, 2017)

Nadira Emjay said:


> Thank you Dollypolly. The more I speak to you reassuring folk, the more understanding I get. Perhaps if I didn't have these 3 new lifelong companions  (diabetes, high BP and cholesterol) I would have things worse for myself in the future and carried on indulging in foods. I have lost 10kg, having less gastric and reflux problems and fit better into my clothes! I guess what happens, happens for the best. It's just a case of being sensible and be happy that I am alive!


Is the choc every day you have or once a week?


----------



## Kaylz (May 12, 2017)

Nadira Emjay said:


> I have lost 10kg


Well done on your weight loss and glad to hear you are having less problems now, there's a thread on the page that you could have a look at that will give you an idea of things we have and which may be suitable for you to give a try here's the link for it https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/  x


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 12, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Well done on your weight loss and glad to hear you are having less problems now, there's a thread on the page that you could have a look at that will give you an idea of things we have and which may be suitable for you to give a try here's the link for it https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/  x


Thanks Kaylz, that's really helpful.


----------



## Copepod (May 12, 2017)

For me, cakes, puddings and chocolate are all treats. So one of those items not more than once in two or three days. Often after an exercise session, anything from gardening to cycle commuting (5 miles uphill to get home) to 5km parkrun to last weekend's 42.75 miles walk. Actually, more often a cafe bacon roll after parkrun and pie, peas & gravy after long walk.
I reckon it's about choosing every mouthful with care - enjoyable and not too damaging to blood glucose levels and bodyweight.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 12, 2017)

I guess I have to figure what is good for me. Thank you


----------



## Barbara W (May 12, 2017)

Hi Nadira welcome to the forum I'm quite a newbie and still learning loads from the more experienced members.  I try to just stick to a treat at the weekends I seem to look forward to it more,  but great advice about testing to know what spikes you.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 12, 2017)

Thanks Barbara. It is a lot to take in isn't it and some days find it overwhelming.


----------



## Barbara W (May 12, 2017)

I'm learning all the time you will get there it's just finding out what spikes you that's why testing is invaluable .  Tonight I had 6 Maltesers for my treat lol normally I'd eat the whole bag but in all honestly I'm not hungry and would of eaten then for the sake of it normally.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 12, 2017)

Barbara W said:


> I'm learning all the time you will get there it's just finding out what spikes you that's why testing is invaluable .  Tonight I had 6 Maltesers for my treat lol normally I'd eat the whole bag but in all honestly I'm not hungry and would of eaten then for the sake of it normally.


I know what you mean. I haven't had any chocs since February. Funnily haven't craved it partly cos of fear of not knowing if I can stop myself and if my sugars will spike. I will eventually  invest in a glucose meter. I also suffer from anxiety which in turn affects my gastric problems causing me discomfort. Sometimes when I read about diabetes I get paranoid about everything. Will get there in the end.


----------



## Dollypolly (May 13, 2017)

Nadira Emjay said:


> Is the choc every day you have or once a week?



It really depends on my moods but not daily


----------



## chaoticcar (May 13, 2017)

Try my surprise pudding .
  Put one square of very dark choc in a bowl and micro for a couple of seconds until just soft ,cover with berries ,top with a good helping of whipped double cream Yum.
   CAROL


----------



## Browser (May 13, 2017)

I have made banana loaf with walnuts, replacing the flour with ground almonds and Erythritol ( fairly expensive sugar substitute) and it's very edible. I eat it cold with a wee drop butter or it's lovely warmed through in the microwave with fresh cream and a few strawberries or raspberries. This is BG friendly for me but might spike another person.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 13, 2017)

Browser said:


> I have made banana loaf with walnuts, replacing the flour with ground almonds and Erythritol ( fairly expensive sugar substitute) and it's very edible. I eat it cold with a wee drop butter or it's lovely warmed through in the microwave with fresh cream and a few strawberries or raspberries. This is BG friendly for me but might spike another person.


Thank you. That sounds quite delicious


----------



## Kaylz (May 13, 2017)

Browser said:


> I have made banana loaf with walnuts, replacing the flour with ground almonds and Erythritol


Trouble is banana's either work well for you or don't that's why the key is testing, bananas can spike levels quite badly x


----------



## Dollypolly (May 13, 2017)

Don't I know it  

So the best thing is to test and see.


----------

